# Henry Blueskin



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Received the literature and small sample from Henry the other day. Came with a piece of OSB and a few little pieces to apply at a smaller scale. Really interested in this product, specifically, that there would be less fasteners (staples / button caps ) through the vapor barrier.

Anybody using this and have pros and cons they wish to share?











http://www.henry.com/Air___Vapor_Barriers.272.0.html


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds like a nickname for a worn out willy


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Sounds like a nickname for a worn out willy


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

How does the price match up against Tyvek?

Also, I would think that being a peel and stick, the labour to install would be much more than stapleing on Tyvek.

But looks like a good product. We've used the blueskin waterproofing membrane for years and it's a great product.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

katoman said:


> How does the price match up against Tyvek?
> 
> Also, I would think that being a peel and stick, the labour to install would be much more than stapleing on Tyvek.
> 
> But looks like a good product. We've used the blueskin waterproofing membrane for years and it's a great product.



its almost double the price of tyvek, at least thats what my lumberyard can get it to me for. after figuring out tricks and techniques with I&W we could get through it pretty fast. Obviously, nowhere near as fast as stapling tyvek or 15lb. felt.

Kato,is the waterproofing membrane the same as Vycor in the sense that it coats the fastener on the way through?


just read the answer:
_Membrane is self-sealing when penetrated with self-tapping screws or nails. _


----------

